# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Nhờ các bác chẩn lỗi và tư vấn

## Danglg

Các bác cao thủ cho Em hỏi lỗi máy của Em đang chạy thì nghe tiếng “XOẠCH”- như tiếng rơle ngắt- và động cơ (Spindle) mất điều khiển, không quay nữa. Chỉ còn 3 trục và máy thì vẫn hoạt động. 

Spindle Pmax 400w- 167Hz- 667Hz
Máy khắc KingCut X4060

Giả sử lỗi do bộ biến tần thì có thể mua thay thế ở đâu? Liệu bên trong bộ biến tần có rơ le bảo vệ quá tải không?- như vậy có thể bật lạ!  

Thanks các Bác!

----------


## MinhPT

> Các bác cao thủ cho Em hỏi lỗi máy của Em đang chạy thì nghe tiếng “XOẠCH”- như tiếng rơle ngắt- và động cơ (Spindle) mất điều khiển, không quay nữa. Chỉ còn 3 trục và máy thì vẫn hoạt động. 
> 
> Spindle Pmax 400w- 167Hz- 667Hz
> Máy khắc KingCut X4060
> 
> Giả sử lỗi do bộ biến tần thì có thể mua thay thế ở đâu? Liệu bên trong bộ biến tần có rơ le bảo vệ quá tải không?- như vậy có thể bật lạ!  
> 
> Thanks các Bác!


Xoạch giống nhẩy át to mát ko bác?

----------


## Danglg

> Xoạch giống nhẩy át to mát ko bác?


Tiếng gần giống nhảy Atpmat hoặc nổ nhỏ. 
Atomat nguồn tổng vẫn hoạt động bình thường và hệ thống vẫn HĐ trừ Spindle và bảng khiển của nó (không còn sáng do mất nguồn).

----------


## MinhPT

> Tiếng gần giống nhảy Atpmat hoặc nổ nhỏ. 
> Atomat nguồn tổng vẫn hoạt động bình thường và hệ thống vẫn HĐ trừ Spindle và bảng khiển của nó (không còn sáng do mất nguồn).


Bác đo điện vào biến tần xem có điện ko? Nếu có thì biến tần có thể chết.
Bác đã tắt điện toàn bộ và bật lại chưa? 
Bác chụp hình biến tần lên xem mặt mũi nó thế nào để hỏi mua (nếu cần)

----------


## dungtb

nếu biến tần hư sẽ có báo lỗi trên màn hình, bác thử chụp lên coi sao

----------


## Danglg

> nếu biến tần hư sẽ có báo lỗi trên màn hình, bác thử chụp lên coi sao


Ảnh Em chụp toàn bộ phần điều khiển của nó. Cái bảng điều khiển Spindle bình thường chỉ hiển thị tốc độ. Giờ bị lỗi thì nó tịt luôn, còn cái cục có phím để điều khiển nhập file, chạy… thì vẫn bình thường.

----------


## Danglg

/* Up ảnh lên 4r từ điện thoại hơi khó khăn*/

----------


## Danglg

> /* Up ảnh lên 4r từ điện thoại hơi khó khăn*/


Chắc đây là Invertor của ATLEE:

----------


## MinhPT

> Chắc đây là Invertor của ATLEE:


Có 1 lần mình xem 1 con biến tần, có cái mặt giống này, nổ IC bên trong --> vứt biến tần luôn

----------


## Ga con

Biến tần như hàng TQ nhái hãng Taiwan (Adlee power).

E kết cái điện thoại cụ cắm vào máy ấy (chỗ keyboard), cái đó dùng làm gì thế cụ.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Biến tần như hàng TQ nhái hãng Taiwan (Adlee power).
> 
> E kết cái điện thoại cụ cắm vào máy ấy (chỗ keyboard), cái đó dùng làm gì thế cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


cái cục cắm đó là panel đk á. dòng DSP controller

----------


## Danglg

> Biến tần như hàng TQ nhái hãng Taiwan (Adlee power).
> 
> E kết cái điện thoại cụ cắm vào máy ấy (chỗ keyboard), cái đó dùng làm gì thế cụ.
> 
> Thanks.


 😀
Bác nhầm! Cái đó là điều khiển chính đấy! Ví dụ: nạp file 3D, điều khiển để Set tọa độ gốc,…v…v

----------


## anhduy0410

Máy này máy gì vậy bác ơi

----------

